# The whole genetic furry thingy



## vivatheshadows (Feb 21, 2009)

so people have been talkin bout genetic furries and i have been wondering: 

The body replicates all facets of itself using a specific genetic code, DNA as we all know (if we paid attention in biology) But if some doctor were to create a new genetic code and injected someone with it and made it like it were a cancer that grew and altered the body yet kept the person alive could that be possible? Because cancer is a change in the genetic code of some cells but what if it were body wide? Could this in effect change you into a human/wolf, human/tiger, human/squirrel hybrid? I never got that far in biology to understand the intricate workings of DNA and genetics. It would take i think around 7 years because i think thats how long it takes for the body to completely remake itself and im sure it would be incredibly painful as well

Im sure that would be a massive undertaking but could it be theoretically possible with the mapping of the human genome, i think that it could be possible but i dont know. Anyone know anything or think they do?


----------



## Nikolai (Feb 21, 2009)

*



			human/squirrel hybrid
		
Click to expand...

*And suddenly, I'm interested. 

In my opinion, it would be too dangerous and just like cloning, cost millions of lives before it could be a reality. Too many unforeseen variables and unknowns. Controlling the genome is a lot harder than mapping it in practice, even though it seems easy in theory.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 21, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> And suddenly, I'm interested.
> 
> In my opinion, it would be too dangerous and just like cloning, cost millions of lives before it could be a reality. Too many unforeseen variables and unknowns. Controlling the genome is a lot harder than mapping it in practice, even though it seems easy in theory.




Like Communism???


----------



## Toaster (Feb 21, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> Like Communism???




ya like communism.


----------



## Moka (Feb 21, 2009)

It's called somatic gene therapy, and it's still very much in the early stages of research. The usual vector used to insert new genetic material is a modified virus; since they normally go around and inject their own DNA into your cells, it's a relatively simple change to make.

However, right now researchers are mostly looking at simple changes. For example, toggling the gene that causes cystic fibrosis.

For a change this drastic, I'd imagine you'd probably just end up killing the patient. Too many complex systems interacting with each other. For example, at the same time you're growing new tissue, you'd have to modify your immune system not to reject that tissue. Plus, anytime the new DNA doesn't get inserted properly into a cell, you risk creating a tumor instead. See Jesse Gelsinger for an example of how things can go wrong.

And to top it off, we still don't have a strong enough grasp on genetics to even create the replacement genome needed to pull this off.

In short: It's theoretically possible, but it's a long, long way off.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 21, 2009)

Theoretically, it _may_ be possible to do this with injections.  If you back them up with surgery and the liking.

The issues are it is a long, long way off, and it'd likely still be fatal to the majority of people it was used on.

If you're asking this because of a story interest or something, best bet is to just go with "Technobabble did it" and leave it at that.  Especially since even though this may be possible, there's absolutely _*no*_ interest in the scientific community to do this to people.


----------



## Darlem (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd do it in a heartbeat if it did exist (and I had enough money for it.) I'd have to be able to grow the horns and the tail tho. Big thing for me.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 21, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> And suddenly, I'm interested.
> 
> In my opinion, it would be too dangerous and just like cloning, cost millions of lives before it could be a reality. Too many unforeseen variables and unknowns. Controlling the genome is a lot harder than mapping it in practice, even though it seems easy in theory.


 
If you wanna make an omelet you gotta break some eggs.


----------



## PidgeyPower (Feb 21, 2009)

it would take extreme amounts of money to do it if it could be done which it most likly cant and there would be no doctor willing to do the procedure.


----------



## Skullmiser (Feb 21, 2009)

This reminds me of Barclay's protomorphosis syndrome. It was a disease that caused people's species to change. Most people became animals, but It was a little ridiculous.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm sereous, you people should really read Next by Micheal Chrichton. It answers a lot of questions that often pop up on this forum.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 21, 2009)

It would most likely kill the living shit out of you :V .


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 21, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> It would most likely kill the living shit out of you :V .


 
Slowly and painfully


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 21, 2009)

Moka said:


> It's called somatic gene therapy, and it's still very much in the early stages of research. The usual vector used to insert new genetic material is a modified virus; since they normally go around and inject their own DNA into your cells, it's a relatively simple change to make.
> 
> However, right now researchers are mostly looking at simple changes. For example, toggling the gene that causes cystic fibrosis.
> 
> ...



Hah, very informative, and at the same time, I laughed when I read that, and then your signature. At most, it's probably only good as thoughts to entertain, but not in a real world scenario.

Also: Vivatheshadows, I just realized what you're avatar is from. I had that on a hoodie a little while back, and I was thinking about how familiar it looked. \m/


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 21, 2009)

splicing eh?

 As cool as it would be to have a cat tail i wouldn't do it. Closest thing you could possibly splice with a human would be either a chimp or a rat anyways. Neither would be all that attractive. Not only would it unsightly, but after such a transformation the patient would probably die horribly from some kind tumor outbreak. Even if you could get other creatures added to the mix and get ride of the side affects, risks, and moral violations, i doubt furries in reality would appear as attractive as they do in our minds.


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 21, 2009)

Darlem said:


> I'd do it in a heartbeat if it did exist (and I had enough money for it.) I'd have to be able to grow the horns and the tail tho. Big thing for me.


 actually you can grow real horns with out genetics. I saw it on Ripley's. This guy had coral implanted bit by bit on his head, and his bone though it was dead bone, so it began to grow on it and replace it. After a couple of procedures they guy developed real ass horns. It was kinda cool.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 21, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Also: Vivatheshadows, I just realized what you're avatar is from. I had that on a hoodie a little while back, and I was thinking about how familiar it looked. \m/



Yeah it always takes people a minute...For the Sake of Revenge is a good album. Sonata Arctica is a good band. In my humble opinion....


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 22, 2009)

You mean hitching animal genes to a malignant tumor?
Last time I checked... cancer was deadly. 

Not to mention tumors grow out of control and never look very pretty. 
I doubt hybrids would look all that great either o_o.


----------



## Repiotou (Feb 22, 2009)

Well it could be possible to due a full body injection procedure, doing it one body part at a time would help. Then there would be the primal urges you would have to deal with in the case of 'Man-Eater'/ human hybrids. Like Leo Sapien type mixes, you would have to eat meat constantly if you intended to make yourself a full-fledged Lion-Human mix.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 22, 2009)

No.

[/thread]



vivatheshadows said:


> But if some doctor were to create a new genetic code


We do not have the technology to do this. We have a great deal of difficulty to even map and manipulate existing genomes, much less synthesize complete new ones and have anything about it work. A single strand of DNA is composed of millions to _billions_ of sequences of specific amino acids, and a _single_ coding error could be lethal to an organism. We are completely incapable of this level of detail.



> and injected someone with it


Injecting a composite of foreign DNA into a human, even via a virus (as some genetic engineering is still accomplished today on the cellular level), probably would not create a change; the body's immune system would simply destroy it.  Geneticists are currently performing research to attempt to alter a living organism's genetics to fight certain disorders, but so far with little to no success.  You would have to start from step one, with a completely altered single-celled haploid gamete, and create the organism from the ground up.



> and made it like it were a cancer that grew and altered the body yet kept the person alive could that be possible? Because cancer is a change in the genetic code of some cells but what if it were body wide?


...I'm not even going into details about why this would not work. Just no.


----------



## Repiotou (Feb 22, 2009)

Nylak said:


> No.
> 
> [/thread]
> 
> ...



Way to put a damper on a usually interesting discussion there Buckette.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 22, 2009)

Repiotou said:


> Way to put a damper on a usually interesting discussion there Buckette.


 
Reality hurts.  xD


----------



## Repiotou (Feb 22, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Reality hurts.  xD


So does a foot in my crotch, but you don't hear me complaining. >.>


----------



## Aurali (Feb 22, 2009)

Repiotou said:


> Way to put a damper on a usually interesting discussion there Buckette.



yeah Nylak.... way to throw LOGIC at us.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Just in the papers, there was an article about a child who has cancer, and that they did some dna tampering with stem cells to see if they could trigger a positive response. (basic jist of it)

However, the cells mutated wrong and now the child has another form of cancer, mild and controlable but non the less its cancer.

I would love to have a dna treatment to do something like this, but were still just in the developing stages.  One day perhaps but right now its a hugh risk.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Feb 22, 2009)

No.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 22, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> You mean hitching animal genes to a malignant tumor?
> Last time I checked... cancer was deadly.
> 
> Not to mention tumors grow out of control and never look very pretty.
> I doubt hybrids would look all that great either o_o.




No i was actually using Cancer as an example because it changes the genetic code of a cell


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 22, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> No i was actually using Cancer as an example because it changes the genetic code of a cell


 
The main Idea scientists theorize would work is by using a virus. It would go around changing all your bodies DNA by basically making copies of it's own DNA. So you would first have to change the DNA code of the virus which would intern change your own DNA.

This was already mentioned, but of course there are enormous risks, and not to mention boundries, that would disalow this from working.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 22, 2009)

jazzcat said:


> The main Idea scientists theorize would work is by using a virus. It would go around changing all your bodies DNA by basically making copies of it's own DNA. So you would first have to change the DNA code of the virus which would intern change your own DNA.
> 
> This was already mentioned, but of course there are enormous risks, and not to mention boundries, that would disalow this from working.




God yes, i know that and im sure no one would ever do it. I was just wondering if it was theoretically possible


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 22, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> God yes, i know that and im sure no one would ever do it. I was just wondering if it was theoretically possible


 
well, theoretically...yes. feesably.. not just yet.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 23, 2009)

jazzcat said:


> well, theoretically...yes. feesably.. not just yet.




To be honest i dont think it ever will be, not even in the year 3000 (vague Futurama reference)


----------



## Darlem (Feb 23, 2009)

I plan on donating part of my massive fortune to doctors who will exeriment on orphans.


----------



## Trekkie8472 (Feb 23, 2009)

You want to use Genetic modyfication to become human like species  
8472 did in *In The Flesh*? When you're dead, a microcellular  
scan will reveal what you are, and a cytokinetic injection will  
change you back. You can never REALLY be human.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 23, 2009)

Nylak said:


> No.
> 
> [/thread]
> 
> ...




i said THEORETICALLY, also i was using the whole cancer thing as an example, because it is a fuck up in the genetic code. oh and i dont really know anything about genetics so I'd appreciate it if didnt talk down to me, it was a simple question.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Feb 24, 2009)

I estimate with modern technology a 90% fatality/fuckup rate, in ten years 50%, in thirty 10% if we invest in the technology, if not it will take longer
Then the technology will be much less interesting and will sink into part of everyday life like getting a tattoo

Still it would be possible but it would be a roll of the dice, you succeed you get all the cool stuff you want Viva.
yet there is always the chance of rejection  or that it overwhelms your system and you wind up either dying horribly or losing your mind due to altered brain chemistry


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 24, 2009)

I think this would be kick ass. Nylak is correct though the human immune system would kick in and quite possibly destroy it. Although I wonder if was possible if there might be another way to do it besides injection. Man you gotta love biology


----------



## Darlem (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw an episode of House where he gave the patient something, I think it was steroids, to weaken her immune system so a medicine would work. Maybe thats possible. I think its a fair trade, Immune system for fur. Sure the immune keeps you from getting sick or whatever, but can it keep you warm at night? No.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 24, 2009)

Darlem said:


> I saw an episode of House where he gave the patient something, I think it was steroids, to weaken her immune system so a medicine would work. Maybe thats possible. I think its a fair trade, Immune system for fur. Sure the immune keeps you from getting sick or whatever, but can it keep you warm at night? No.


 
I saw that episode as well, If gne moding worked this way It would be almost as if the mutation sort of bipasses the immune system all together. Micheal Chriton, in his book next, theorized that it would be most effective to alter DNA before a fetus even begins to develope. That one seems to make the most sense as far as the body accepting the change.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 24, 2009)

Island of Dr. Moreau all over again. 

>:{


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 24, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Island of Dr. Moreau all over again.
> 
> >:{


 
?^


----------



## Zaelfoxxie (Mar 19, 2009)

it would be compleatly possible   
plauseable atm NO  its not but in 20 years  if there is a contined funding on gene therapy yes  it will be possible  if not already done


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 19, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Island of Dr. Moreau all over again.
> 
> >:{


 
Off topic: Woo this Dr. got my family name x3

In topic: Just dream about it, if it end up possible to do, well we will probly be all under 6ft of dirt.
(Even if it would be cool if it was possible)

Edit: I think the guy above me used some necroing


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 19, 2009)

Nylak said:


> No.
> 
> [/thread]
> 
> ...



A furry can dream :3


----------



## Vekke (Mar 19, 2009)

Darlem said:


> I saw an episode of House where he gave the patient something, I think it was steroids, to weaken her immune system so a medicine would work. Maybe thats possible. I think its a fair trade, Immune system for fur. Sure the immune keeps you from getting sick or whatever, but can it keep you warm at night? No.



pff, you take immunosuppressants if that's your only choice. If you have lupus, some other autoimmune disease, or have had an organ transplant. They're not fun, you don't want a suppressed immune system

also they aren't steroids

i mean guess what, aids is a very suppressed immune system DO YOU WANT A MINI VERSION OF AIDS

gosh i don't even want to be a furry anyway i am ok being a human  

even if this were possible, would you want the social effects it would have? if you think furries today are ~*~fursecuted~*~, imagine what would happen to dog people that can't even take off their tail in the workplace

get a snuggie those keep you p. warm


----------



## Telnac (Mar 19, 2009)

Possible?  Damn near anything's possible.  Practical is another story.

Personally, I'd much rather have a custom machine body built of whatever work I like, then download my mind into it.  No screwing around with DNA and the only limit is your imagination & your wallet.  If you want the body of a squirrel covered in color-shifting fur made out of diamond filaments... and with a 60 foot long rocket engine sticking out of your ass, well, if you're willing to pay for it, have fun!

When you start playing with DNA, then you're talking about YEARS of painful and rather horrifying internal changes before you reach your final form.  No thanks.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 19, 2009)

Telnac said:


> When you start playing with DNA, then you're talking about YEARS of painful and rather horrifying internal changes before you reach your final form.  No thanks.



Come on Telnac, don't you read the stories?

Any transformation would not only be painless, but orgasmic!  All those mentions of "pain" are just people trying to trick you into remaining a hyooman.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 19, 2009)

Totally possible, would just need to focus some effort and brainpower on it.  If people are genetically capable of growing fur all over their bodies (its true, look it up) and grow to almost 9 feet tall, we are more then capable of growing muzzles, tails, paws/hooves/scaly feet, and....other appendages with a bit of genetic poking.  We are just more versatile then most people give us credit for.

Despite any and all risks; if they needed a test subject, I would go for it in a second.


----------



## Doubler (Mar 19, 2009)

Just because a man can run, doesn't mean it must be possible for him to fly.

There's a difference between exceptional growth of existing material and completely altering bone structure, anatomy and various organs 
That one is practically possible doesn't necessarily mean the other is too.

That said; if only.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 19, 2009)

too dangerous.

I still think that cosmetic surgery will be the only answer to people wanting to become furry.  Probably cost a fortune, and take a long painful time, but at least there's less of a chance of it killing you than having some cancerous growth injected into your body.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 19, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> too dangerous.
> 
> I still think that cosmetic surgery will be the only answer to people wanting to become furry.  Probably cost a fortune, and take a long painful time, but at least there's less of a chance of it killing you than having some cancerous growth injected into your body.



I will respond to this for vivatheshadows.


He was using cancer as an example of how the body can radically change its own genetic makeup and do spooky shit.

He was not talking about giving anyone cancer to make the changes.

People need to realize that life is really fucking adaptable; it build creatures that can fly, can breath underwater, are lightning fast, can live for a tremendous length of time, and can withstand the vacuum of space (you don't believe me, look it up).  I am sure with a little intelligent thought applied to this capablity, I am sure we could do anything we wish.

The question is, are you ready for it?


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to put this very simple. Yes, i do believe it's possible. I would do it.

Now that that's clear, lemme say this,

IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!!

First off, think of the amount of people in the furry fandom. Were out-numbered man, compared to other people. No one is going to invest money in this, at least as of now. Most people don't want to wake up as a hybrid. Hell, neither do must furries.

Technology, while it's vastly changing, i think were a long while till being able changing an entire genetic makeup for an organism, body systems and organs. Hell, we don't even know all of the human genome yet.

So, as much as some will want it (i sure do), You won't get it, at least in this life time.

Now i don't know this, "genetic science", Jibba jabba. Oh well. Keep it in your dreams guys


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> too dangerous.
> 
> I still think that cosmetic surgery will be the only answer to people wanting to become furry.  Probably cost a fortune, and take a long painful time, but at least there's less of a chance of it killing you than having some cancerous growth injected into your body.



Does this dazzle you?!?!!


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Does this dazzle you?!?!!





Ewwww!!!

I almost fucking puked. Disgusting man!


----------



## Aurali (Mar 19, 2009)

such-a-n00b said:


> Ewwww!!!
> 
> I almost fucking puked. Disgusting man!



dude.. he's real.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> dude.. he's real.



100% organic Surgically made meatbag made to order!


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 19, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> I will respond to this for vivatheshadows.
> 
> 
> He was using cancer as an example of how the body can radically change its own genetic makeup and do spooky shit.



sorry, i misinterpreted what he was saying about cancer.  regardless, i still think this procedure is too dangerous and probably wont wield the results that people want.





Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Does this dazzle you?!?!!



no.  not in the least bit.  either we need to improve our cosmetic surgery skills, or that guy is a dumb fuck


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> dude.. he's real.



Man, some freaky people out there.


----------



## virus (Mar 19, 2009)

kind of reminds me of newts, if you stick a tumor cell on their body it grows into a body part, usually another leg or arm.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2009)

Cygnus421 said:


> no.  not in the least bit.  either we need to improve or cosmetic surgery skills, or that guy is a dumb fuck



I am going to say the latter, and at the same time the Doctors who did the procedure should know better.

To each his own. If you want to spend over 200k on that shit, more power to ya, do not expect me to take you seriously.


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 19, 2009)

TAIL!!
Which means: I want research to continue.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol I like your sig southtownjr


----------



## Foxman0 (May 11, 2012)

I want us to go back to what someone said earlier, about the unborn child.
What if we take the unborn child before it even starts to grow and give it the DNA of whatever. It can't rightly reject it because the DNA is stil being written. Its like adding a page to a book thats still being written.


----------



## LizardKing (May 11, 2012)

Foxman0 said:


> I want us to go back to what someone said earlier



_THREE YEARS_ earlier. 



Foxman0 said:


> What if we take the unborn child before it even starts to grow and give it the DNA of whatever. It can't rightly reject it because the DNA is stil being written. Its like adding a page to a book thats still being written.



Why don't you make a nice new fresh thread about all this and fill it with all of your wonderful ideas. It'll be fun!


----------



## BRN (May 11, 2012)

Foxman0 said:


> I want us to go back to what someone said earlier, about the unborn child.
> What if we take the unborn child before it even starts to grow and give it the DNA of whatever. It can't rightly reject it because the DNA is stil being written. Its like adding a page to a book thats still being written.



Well, the DNA is actually in the chromosomes of the gametes, and generated at fertilisation... but considering the age of this thread, wouldn't it have been better to make a new one for me to tell you that in? :U


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 11, 2012)

Begone, foul beast of the night, yon walking dead with eyes of burning pitch and breath like the air from the foulest pits of Hades.


----------

